
The man who can't face the internet - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42265053
======
5iver
An interesting read, but this guy is picking the wrong battles. Nowadays, I'm
primarily concerned with protecting my privacy online from corporations like
Facebook and the information they collect about me -- not from individuals who
might recognize me by the way I look in a photo.

Not to mention, he's already been tagged in Facebook posts -- and you can't
just delete a picture off the internet. Especially not from big F's servers.

~~~
rhn_mk1
You're right that it's important to fight the collection of information by
corporations, but the data they collect about people also include face
pictures.

I would say that photos carry a disporoportional amount of data about a
person.

------
mynewtb
> _public-relations professional_ Jonathan Hirshon

This is just some marketing trick.

~~~
commenter1
Indeed, it almost makes me want to hire him, take his picture and share it
with the world.

------
rootlocus
> "I choose to share virtually everything about myself on social media, but my
> face is the essence of me individually and this is about refusing to give up
> the last piece of identifiable information that I can control."

That's a really weak and short sighted definition of "the essence of me
individually". By this definition, twins are "essentially" the same
individual.

~~~
throwanem
Why? He's not twins. Did you read "everyone" where he said "me"?

~~~
amelius
No, but by this definition (i.e., if twins used this definition), twins would
be the same person.

~~~
paulcole
Is he a twin?

------
Harkins
I also do this, and also start talks asking people not to post photos of me
online.

Also, I don't believe he's kept his picture off Facebook. Unless he avoids all
photographs, one of his friends has posted a photo, and another of his friends
has tagged him. It doesn't matter how many times you ask people not to
post/tag, Facebook has very aggressively marketed this as a normal thing to
do. The tag step probably isn't even necessary if he's consistently one of the
only people untagged in a group photo.

I look forward to GPDR enforcement and hope it can be used to delete even
Facebook's shadow profiles.

------
sulam
> ...who has managed to stay anonymous on the social network for the past 20
> years.

Oh man, this article totally conflates Facebook and the web. For the record
guys -- no one had their picture on Facebook 20 years ago, because there was
no Facebook 20 years ago!

Happy New Year!

------
nukeop
He just broke the first rule of keeping your face off the internet: announcing
that you're trying to keep your face off the internet.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
If he has a driver's license, his picture is someplace. CCTV facial
recognition anywhere and everywhere, data correlation, cell phone tower
triangulation, GPS, I'd bet his picture is correlated to his account.

------
amelius
Speculation, but if we all did what this man did, then I suspect Facebook
could be a happier place.

------
westmeal
If he's such a mystery man why does he share everything on facebook?

~~~
p49k
The article explains why.

